# Photo bag stolen from car



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Overnight my camera bag was stolen from my car parked in front of my house. Lost my 5D Mark II, a 24-105L, a 17-40L, and a 50 1.8. About $5000 worth of gear. ****!!!

Any advice? Should I keep an eye on Craigslist?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 24, 2010)

Definately keep an eye on craigslist and local paper ads.  Although unless you have anything that can easily say its your gear, its a hard thing to prove.  If the thief is smart and is actually going to sell it, he is going to piece it out and not sell it as a lot.

I seriously hope your insurance will cover it.... total bummer.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

That sucks!  I would be looking all over town for it, this would drive me crazy.  Would your insurance cover it?  If I lost that much equipment, I surely will make an insurance claim.  Sorry for your loss and good luck.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

i doubt my insurance covers it. that would probably fall under renters insurance or something. im so freakin bummed out. took me forever to get all that stuff and i JUST got the 5D like 2 months ago.


----------



## reznap (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry.  Worked your ass off to get all that stuff and someone just grabs it... Makes me sick.

Hope you catch a break.
-Paul


----------



## gsgary (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry mate, but what the hell were you thinking of leaving camera gear in your car


----------



## gsgary (Feb 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Definately keep an eye on craigslist and local paper ads.  Although unless you have anything that can easily say its your gear, its a hard thing to prove.  If the thief is smart and is actually going to sell it, he is going to piece it out and not sell it as a lot.
> 
> I seriously hope your insurance will cover it.... total bummer.



All my gear is marked with smart water SmartWater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is there anything similar in the US


----------



## Plato (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> i doubt my insurance covers it. that would probably fall under renters insurance or something. im so freakin bummed out. took me forever to get all that stuff and i JUST got the 5D like 2 months ago.


 
Doubt it all you want but call your agent to find out for certain.  I know that my insurance would cover it.  Unfortunately, you might have screwed yourself with your doubt.  SOME insurance policies require that the police be contacted within 24 hours of the discovery.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Sorry mate, but what the hell were you thinking of leaving camera gear in your car



yeah i know. thought it would be safe. tinted windows, espensive alarm, gated court. guess not


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Plato said:


> CraniumDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt my insurance covers it. that would probably fall under renters insurance or something. im so freakin bummed out. took me forever to get all that stuff and i JUST got the 5D like 2 months ago.
> ...



i did. i called them as soon as i found out. should be here soon.


----------



## icassell (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope your Serial Numbers are recorded.  Make sure the police have those.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

icassell said:


> I hope your Serial Numbers are recorded.  Make sure the police have those.



i have the boxes with all the original paperwork. hopefully its on there.


----------



## Dao (Feb 24, 2010)

Man ..  that's suck.   

Did you lost your another lens and camera awhile back due to water damage too?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Dao said:


> Man ..  that's suck.
> 
> Did you lost your another lens and camera awhile back due to water damage too?



yep. i'm that guy. a combination of bad luck, messed up people, and my bad decisions. 

let this be a lesson folks. at least YOU don't have to replace $5000 worth of gear.


----------



## Dao (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Man ..  that's suck.
> ...



Well for the bright side, everything is going to be better.  




> yeah i know. thought it would be safe. tinted windows, espensive alarm, gated court. guess not


At the same time, the above stuff told that thief something inside the car worth took a look.


----------



## el_shorty (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your Serial Numbers are recorded.  Make sure the police have those.
> ...




Yeah, the serial numbers are on the warranty papers, you should have those in hand by the time the police gets there.  
And sorry that your gear got stolen.  Did you leave it on the back seat or in the trunk?


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2010)

I think there are a few websites that also run a serial tracing method - ie people upload the stolen items serial numbers to the site and then people can check on ebay and craiglist sales when they ask for the serial number against the shown list.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

What are those sites?  I would like to know if the gear I was interested in happen to be stolen.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

el_shorty said:


> CraniumDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > icassell said:
> ...



it was on the floor behind the pasenger seat.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you need to update your gear list........:er:

Sorry I could not resist.....


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

SpeedTrap said:


> I think you need to update your gear list........:er:
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.....



ouch.

well, i'm selling prints at my website to recoup some of the cost. if anyone wants to help me out and give me a sympathy purchase, that would help a lot.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you talked to your renters inurance?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Have you talked to your renters inurance?



i was getting a quote, but didnt have it yet. im screwed. getting it now.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 24, 2010)

ouch!  that hurts.  hope you get reimbursed somehow with this.. people are such jerks!


----------



## lisa_13 (Feb 24, 2010)

definitely keep an eye on craigslist, the local paper ads, and contact photo stores in your area that buy back used equipment.

a place i used to work at got a call one day from someone saying one of their camera bodies was stolen that morning..another call came in while we were still on the phone with this guy, asking how much he would get to sell back that same body..we told him to come on in with it and quoted a price. we called the police, and two undercover cops were waiting for him in the store. he was arrested for theft on the spot, and they found out he had been wanted for soemthing else too. 

so keep an eye out!


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

lisa_13 said:


> definitely keep an eye on craigslist, the local paper ads, and contact photo stores in your area that buy back used equipment.
> 
> a place i used to work at got a call one day from someone saying one of their camera bodies was stolen that morning..another call came in while we were still on the phone with this guy, asking how much he would get to sell back that same body..we told him to come on in with it and quoted a price. we called the police, and two undercover cops were waiting for him in the store. he was arrested for theft on the spot, and they found out he had been wanted for soemthing else too.
> 
> so keep an eye out!



interesting. thanks.


----------



## Dao (Feb 24, 2010)

This remind me a true story that happened more than 10 years ago.  One of my friend own a small restaurant.  One afternoon, a person showed up at his restaurant and tried to sell him a used car stereo.

Just happened that he need a car stereo so he took a look at it.  And found that the stereo was the same model as the one he used to own and was stolen from his truck when he parked it some place else not long ago.

So he told him wanted it and need to go back and get the cash .....  but he called the police instead and the police arrived shortly and caught the guy.  And yes, that was his stereo and the guy had no idea he stole it from his truck.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Dao said:


> This remind me a true story that happened more than 10 years ago.  One of my friend own a small restaurant.  One afternoon, a person showed up at his restaurant and tried to sell him a used car stereo.
> 
> Just happened that he need a car stereo so he took a look at it.  And found that the stereo was the same model as the one he used to own and was stolen from his truck when he parked it some place else not long ago.
> 
> So he told him wanted it and need to go back and get the cash .....  but he called the police instead and the police arrived shortly and caught the guy.  And yes, that was his stereo and the guy had no idea he stole it from his truck.



wow. thats rare.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Those stories are nuts!  I've been through like 4 blackberries in the last 3 years and one of them was kinda stolen, I dropped it in my front lawn and the next day the lawn people were here to cut the grass and what do you know.. GONE!  (I know I dropped it in the lawn because as I pulled into my driveway for the night I was on the phone with my husband and then couldn't find it that night and assumed it was just in the car so went to bed.)  I too stalked craigslist but never saw it pop up, whoever snatched it up probably just kept it for themselves.. thats the diff with a phone and a camera I guess.  Chances are the thief isn't into photography LOL and will try to sell it.  Again, good luck man!


----------



## EandSphotography (Feb 24, 2010)

You metioned that your in a gated community. I'd have to think that it's probably someone close by to you that saw you putting your gear in and out of your car and KNEW it was in there. I doubt that it was random unless other vehicles in your complex have been broken into also. I'd have to say look close to home to find the culprit. I'm betting he's closer then you think.
On the more obvious note, unless you've just got money to waste and really dont care, then leaving $5000 worth of anything in a vehicle is just a bad idea. 
If i'm out shooting and i have to run into a store, the camera bag and laptop bag come with me ALL the time.  Just too risky to have it walk away in an instant. And as far as locking the doors on your vehicle, that is a complete waste of time. just ask a locksmith how fast they can get your door open when you lock your keys in it. I know, i had it happen to me and before i walked out of my house to go meet the guy, he had my keys in his hand. Locks are for honest people. If a thief wants in, it's just a minor inconvenience at best. 
I'm sure you've learned from this and we are all very sorry to hear you lost so much, but the bottom line is, unless your willing to lose it, dont ever take your eyes off of it.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

EandSphotography said:


> You metioned that your in a gated community. I'd have to think that it's probably someone close by to you that saw you putting your gear in and out of your car and KNEW it was in there. I doubt that it was random unless other vehicles in your complex have been broken into also. I'd have to say look close to home to find the culprit. I'm betting he's closer then you think.
> On the more obvious note, unless you've just got money to waste and really dont care, then leaving $5000 worth of anything in a vehicle is just a bad idea.
> If i'm out shooting and i have to run into a store, the camera bag and laptop bag come with me ALL the time.  Just too risky to have it walk away in an instant. And as far as locking the doors on your vehicle, that is a complete waste of time. just ask a locksmith how fast they can get your door open when you lock your keys in it. I know, i had it happen to me and before i walked out of my house to go meet the guy, he had my keys in his hand. Locks are for honest people. If a thief wants in, it's just a minor inconvenience at best.
> I'm sure you've learned from this and we are all very sorry to hear you lost so much, but the bottom line is, unless your willing to lose it, dont ever take your eyes off of it.



yeah, ill never be careless again. whats the point of locking ur car if they can just bust the window in, other than to hope the alarm scares them off, which it did, but not enough to keep them from getting my bag.


----------



## Dao (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> EandSphotography said:
> 
> 
> > You metioned that your in a gated community. I'd have to think that it's probably someone close by to you that saw you putting your gear in and out of your car and KNEW it was in there. I doubt that it was random unless other vehicles in your complex have been broken into also. I'd have to say look close to home to find the culprit. I'm betting he's closer then you think.
> ...




Exactly! Locked or not, they will get your stuff if they want to.  The different is now you may need to spend money on the glass as well, which is another bummer


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah, $180 to replace the window today. in addition to the lost camera gear. gotta love rubbing salt in that wound


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow.... that sucks horribly. Yeah, definitely keep a look out for someone selling them--pawn shops-- people walking around with  your equipment-- probably wont be in the newspaper. 
Chances are some tweeker is gonna sell it for money or something, and wont be bringing a lot of attention to them-self.

I had a $400 Pool cue i bought for my hubby stolen from out of my car ( at the bar) a few years back.. and i check around.. months and months later.. was sure it was gone so i just sucked it up. But sure enough the idiots who stole it were in the same bar it was stolen from.. playing pool with it ( guess they though after all that time they were in the safe zone.) Busted.

So yeah... maybe youll luck out and spot someone flashing around some nice gear--and you can confiscate it. Make sure you report it all though, if you havnt already..

Hope you get it all back


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

it's reported. i'm watching CL. we'll see.


----------



## Steveo555 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you have auto insurance sometimes they will cover it, since it was stolen from your car. Does your gated community have security cameras, might want to check into that?


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 24, 2010)

Usually if its not attched to your car auto insurance wont cover it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 24, 2010)

I would put in a report at your local and near local pawn shops.. for all your gear missing. Usually theyll contact authorities or you if those items come in.


----------



## JPooh (Feb 24, 2010)

do you own or rent your home? if you have homeowner's insurance, you can claim it... thats what I did when $3k worth of audio equipment was stolen out of my car.

the alarm is only a warning for you regardless bc most ppl ignore it when they hear it... what i would suggest is a 2 way alarm that will tell the remote to sound off whenever the alarm is triggered, that would help. I use one that emits a signal up to 1.5miles away so i know when my alarm is going off.

but again, if you have homeowners insurance, check with them as you most likely can claim it or to if you are in an apt complex, see if they have some sort of coverage.


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

As mentioned before it could have been someone you know. Try to keep it on the DL amongst "friends" and ask around to see if you can get your hands on a used 5d  (by that i mean yours)

Which window was busted in? Most criminals bust the drivers side door. If it were any other it could have been personal or someones first time doing so. Im not speaking from experience


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

Steveo555 said:


> If you have auto insurance sometimes they will cover it, since it was stolen from your car. Does your gated community have security cameras, might want to check into that?



i called. its not covered. getting 25k in renters insurance coverage now for $13.50/month.

some cameras on one of the houses, but not pointed where my car was.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

JPooh said:


> do you own or rent your home? if you have homeowner's insurance, you can claim it... thats what I did when $3k worth of audio equipment was stolen out of my car.
> 
> the alarm is only a warning for you regardless bc most ppl ignore it when they hear it... what i would suggest is a 2 way alarm that will tell the remote to sound off whenever the alarm is triggered, that would help. I use one that emits a signal up to 1.5miles away so i know when my alarm is going off.
> 
> but again, if you have homeowners insurance, check with them as you most likely can claim it or to if you are in an apt complex, see if they have some sort of coverage.



i do have a alarm pager. it woke me up at like 4am, and i ran outside, but it was too late. gone.


----------



## mostly sunny (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> i doubt my insurance covers it. that would probably fall under renters insurance or something. im so freakin bummed out. took me forever to get all that stuff and i JUST got the 5D like 2 months ago.


   Are you the guy that dropped your camera in water...

I have a floater policy on my camera stuff.. 

:hugs:


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 24, 2010)

mostly sunny said:


> CraniumDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > i doubt my insurance covers it. that would probably fall under renters insurance or something. im so freakin bummed out. took me forever to get all that stuff and i JUST got the 5D like 2 months ago.
> ...



yes, i am. i apparently have the worst luck in the world when it comes to cameras.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm very sorry about that.... Hope things work out for you.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG I am sorry to hear that. =( 

And DO NOT remove your gear from your sig, it may help someone spot your stolen stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## icassell (Feb 24, 2010)

mostly sunny said:


> Are you the guy that dropped your camera in water...
> 
> I have a floater policy on my camera stuff..
> 
> :hugs:




Interesting choice of words ... :lmao:


----------



## flyin-lowe (Feb 24, 2010)

Just because the security cameras were not pointed at your house doesn't mean that you shouldn't look at them.  Because of the alarm you know what time this happened.  Check all the camera's in your community to spot a vehicle coming or going.  Also if there are know vehicles on the camera that could be a good indicator that it might be someone who lives close by on foot.  I work in law enforcement and many times it is somebody really close (friend, family, or neighbor sad to say) because the don't think you will suspect them.  When people are desperate for many you can't trust anybody.  Most of this stuff happens close to the crooks house.  What are the odd that somebody from far away would get into your neighborhood, pick the one car that has a 5K camera in the back seat. Somebody knows you have it and what it is worth or they saw you load it into your car. Just a hunch.


----------



## Allizdog89 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not to be an asshole/rub salt in the wound...but why would you leave $5000 of ANYTHING in your car? I wont even leave my Itouch in my car.

And I agree with flying lowe... Ask your neighbors if they had anything broken into. If not then its probably an "inside job". You really gotta think with a street mentality. Everyone is a suspect. (Now dont go around interrogating all your friends lol) Ask questions to friends and neighbors and most importantly, to yourself; Who knows that you have this gear? 

And not to **** on cops or anything, but if they are anything like cops down here they arent gonna do a dam thing. So looks like you gonna have to go in rambo

Take action now. The sooner the better. 

Good luck!


----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2010)

i realize this sounds like locking the barn door after the horse is gone, but really people you need to insure your equipment. It isn't expensive and in fact my rider also takes care of repairs as well as loss.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Feb 24, 2010)

reznap said:


> I'm really sorry.  Worked your ass off to get all that stuff and someone just grabs it... Makes me sick.
> 
> Hope you catch a break.
> -Paul



Ditto... Good Luck~


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 24, 2010)

ann said:


> i realize this sounds like locking the barn door after the horse is gone, but really people you need to insure your equipment. It isn't expensive and in fact my rider also takes care of repairs as well as loss.




Is that under home owner's or can you purchase separate insurance? 'Cus that's good to know!


----------



## ghache (Feb 24, 2010)

100% sure its someone you know.


----------



## creisinger (Feb 24, 2010)

I really, really hope you get your stuff back!!! I understand that this is devastating.

I know you will never ever leave any gear in the car over night.

When I was living in a gated community (with security personnel patrolling) we saw cars, motorcycles and stereos being stolen ALL THE TIME!!!

I never ever leave anything worth more than $5 in my car. Whether it's during the day OR at night!

People who are after your stuff watch you and wait for the right moment!

Best of luck!


----------



## keith foster (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that.  I hope they catch the low life that caused you all this grief.


----------



## billygoat (Feb 24, 2010)

File a police report with serial numbers etc. And then call every pawn shop within 50 miles and give the same info to them.  Check craigslist as well, but not sure how you'd be able to "absolutely" know if it was your unless the same poster tries to piece it out and it ends up being everything in your bag.  Also, do you have car/renters insurance??  Depending on the policy, you may be able to file a claim. . .That's a travesty, so sorry. . .


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 24, 2010)

Terrible news  I'm sorry. There are some great suggestions above, definitely be proactive rather than waiting for an overwhelmed police force. They are wonderful, dedicated individuals but sadly are incredibly overwhelmed and unfortunately for you property theft is often triaged as a lower priority to physical violence and drug-related matters.

Have faith and be proactive, good luck and let us know if there's any news.


----------



## billygoat (Feb 24, 2010)

Just saw that you were in a gated community. . .Hate to say it, but for that much gear, I'd go to every house in the neighborhood, especially those with kids and inform them of what happened.  They'll be glad to know about the theft and may "hear" something about where it went. . .good luck.


----------



## BLD_007 (Feb 24, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> Overnight my camera bag was stolen from my car parked in front of my house. Lost my 5D Mark II, a 24-105L, a 17-40L, and a 50 1.8. About $5000 worth of gear. ****!!!
> 
> Any advice? Should I keep an eye on Craigslist?



I had my bag stolen out of my dorm room and home owners insurance covered it. Just don't tell them you take for profit or that will be under a bussiness insurance. My lost was also around $5000 and insurance covered it 100%.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't know you could get a "rider" type for your car. I'm bad about leaving it in my car too.........I'll need to take it inside.


You don't think someone might have done this to "teach you a lesson." As already stated, it's probably someone you know. I hate to say teach you a lesson, but how many people knew you had all this equipment. SOMEONE in your community saw you put it there. Was it day or night. If it was done at night, I"m sure they didn't just go to every car and see what was in there. Tinted windows are tinted for a reason, to help outside people not see in. If it was at night, that just makes it even harder to see.

I hope you find it! Wonder what part of CA they would post it in under CL?

Just got back from Browsing SF Bay Area CL 
I'm not familiar with SF but FS: Canon 24-105mm f4 L IS USM lens - $1000 (emeryville) FS: Canon 24-105mm f4 L IS USM lens
Doesn't say it's with a box and the seller is looking for a 24-70 2.8 but you never know
Canon 17-40mm f4 - $585 (palo alto) Canon 17-40mm f4
Vague on description. Says it's actual lens pictures
Another 17-40 My Canon 17-40L for your 10-22 (fairfield / vacaville) My Canon 17-40L for your 10-22
Seems to be using the same concept for the tagging at the bottom of the ad as the ad above for palo alto

Not really sure where Emeryville and fairfield are to where you are, but that doesn't matter. They could post on CL wherever they wanted to. That's all I could find, I'm sure you're searching every day and have already seen these ads




~Michael~


----------



## sinjans (Feb 24, 2010)

reading this thread is killing my buzz. good luck fella. and i hope the guy trips up.


----------



## MissKH (Feb 24, 2010)

sorry to read about what happened... hope you catch a break here soon and something good works out in your favor


----------



## K.Li (Feb 24, 2010)

I havn't read the whole thread but I was always told to never put any bag in visible area of the car, some people even break your windows for some coins they see inside.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread have also inspired me to take a picture of my gears and its serial numbers just to be on the safe side.  Oh and the insurance part too.


----------



## ann (Feb 24, 2010)

mine is under a rider with homeowners insurance. it pays for lost for repairs, etc. I just have to send them a receipt for anything new and everyfew years have an appraisal done and keep things updated. 

For instance i have some 4x5 lenses that increase in value and if i don't keep those up todate and something happens the insurance only covers the most current appraisl on the policy.

Of course some equipment loses value some gain, but it even out.


----------



## Photo Phan (Feb 24, 2010)

i feel your pain. someone stole my navigation tomtom out of my truck. i was so mad!


----------



## WilliamH (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly, people never cease to amaze me. Some people just don't know how to make an honest living. I know this post is redundant, but man I'm sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 24, 2010)

Photo Phan said:


> i feel your pain. someone stole my navigation tomtom out of my truck. i was so mad!



Yeah a $100 Nav. unit is comparable to $5k in camera equiptment.:er:

Sorry to hear man, hope it comes up somewhere, maybe this was covered, but if you live in a gated community, wouldnt their be security cameras?


----------



## sojourn (Feb 24, 2010)

:hug:: Sorry for your loss! I know I live in anxiety every time I have to leave my camera bag in my car _(and it is only $2K worth of equipment)_, I usually lug it around with me everywhere, I can't imagine leaving it in a car overnight!

Would this sort of loss be covered under a homeowner's/renter's policy? I am planning on photographing my newly replaced power tools for insurance _(I lost the others to divorce_ :x )  maybe I had better photograph my camera and record the serial numbers, as well.

I can't think of any possession I would be more upset about losing to a thief than my camera! :x


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 24, 2010)

sojourn said:


> Would this sort of loss be covered under a homeowner's/renter's policy?



It would be if he had any.. but he mentioned a couple times throughout that he was in the midst of getting it, but not on time  Also mentioned a couple times are riders to homeowners/renters insurance...

That really stinks though! I will definitely remember to 'just lug it with me....' although we had a $400 radar detector stolen from us while we lived downtown.. we were dumb about it.. we got comfortable since we had lived there a year 1/2 leaving it in the window of the car all that time.. Silly us. But that definitely DOES not compare to your loss.. sorry


----------



## sojourn (Feb 25, 2010)

tdiprincess said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> > Would this sort of loss be covered under a homeowner's/renter's policy?
> ...


 

I know he didn't have the insurance, it was more of a 'mental' note to myself, I guess.

I have been meaning to get all my valuables photographed and all serial numbers recorded and this incident just brings it to the forefront, especially since we are at 'war' with the local dirtbikers and we've already had some minor vandalism. The shop and houses are well protected, but who knows what mischief people are capable of.

My camera has come in handy to make a photographic log of their trespass so far.  

*A pox on all thieves!*


----------



## Restomage (Feb 25, 2010)

That's a bummer man. Same thing happened to me a few years back with ALL my gear off of an airplane.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 25, 2010)

Restomage said:


> Same thing happened to me a few years back with ALL my gear off of an airplane.



O_O your gear went flying out of an airplane and you leave it at that?


----------



## joelietz (Mar 1, 2010)

CraniumDesigns said:


> i called. its not covered. getting 25k in renters insurance coverage now for $13.50/month.



Do you use your cameras for strictly personal use? Or do you use them for business?  If you have any sort of business going you should conciter adding business insurance instead of renters.  It covers property owned by your business, including buildings, inventory,  contents, equipment and, in some cases, the personal effects of  customers and employees against such perils as fire, windstorm, falling  objects, burglary, and so on.  Shop around for business insurance quotes, it may cost a little more but its totally worth it.  There is also the added benifit of "Interruption Insurance".  If you're unable to work due to lack of equipment, you can claim loss of income!

Best of luck,
  Joe


----------



## reznap (Mar 1, 2010)

Restomage said:


> That's a bummer man. Same thing happened to me a few years back with ALL my gear off of an airplane.



LOL.  Wow +1 to mrmacedonian, sounds like an interesting story.

Also 'that's a bummer man' great now I've got Lebowski on the brain.


----------



## Live_free (Mar 1, 2010)

No offense but your loss on both of your last cameras is your fault.... imo

Also neither were very smart of you.


----------



## reznap (Mar 1, 2010)

Live_free said:


> No offense but your loss on both of your last cameras is your fault.... imo
> 
> Also neither were very smart of you.



No offense, but you're a douche bag.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 1, 2010)

reznap said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> > No offense but your loss on both of your last cameras is your fault.... imo
> ...


 
Yes I thought that was a bit harsh, as well.

The fault lies with the scumbag thief.

No one 'deserves' to get anything stolen, although it's come to needing prudence to the point of paranoia in these times.

I can't fathom leaving my camera in the car overnight, but with an alarm system, darkened windows and a gated community, one would have thought enough caution was exercised.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2010)

Murphy's Law: What can go wrong, will go wrong.


----------



## Live_free (Mar 1, 2010)

sojourn said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > Live_free said:
> ...



Scenario 1: He went out in a canoe with a camera that costs a lot of money.

Scenario 2: He left his camera bag in his car instead of taking it inside.

Although not fully his fault blame is mostly on his side. Fully on his side for scenario 1.


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 2, 2010)

reznap said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> > No offense but your loss on both of your last cameras is your fault.... imo
> ...



+1

I'm pretty sure the fault lies entirely on the scum that stole the bag.


----------



## Felix0890 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you leave a piece of meat on the counter for hours, do you expect the flies not to land on it?  I'm not saying he diserves it. I'm not saying the theif should have stolen the equipment.  What I am saying, in agreement with Live_free, is that it was his fault for leaving meat on the counter for the flies to feast on.  He just said it a bit more blunt.


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 2, 2010)

Felix0890 said:


> If you leave a piece of meat on the counter for hours, do you expect the flies not to land on it?  I'm not saying he diserves it. I'm not saying the theif should have stolen the equipment.  What I am saying, in agreement with Live_free, is that it was his fault for leaving meat on the counter for the flies to feast on.  He just said it a bit more blunt.



So humans are no better than flies?  Because flies posses the ability to reason?


----------



## Hill202 (Mar 2, 2010)

Live_free said:


> No offense but your loss on both of your last cameras is your fault.... imo
> 
> Also neither were very smart of you.


 

Are you this heartless in other areas of your life? or is it an attempt to make yourself feel better about your own faults.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2010)

This thread is starting to take a nasty turn. The poor guy feels bad enough about losing his gear, and I'm sure he now regrets leaving it in his car (hindsight being 20-20), so dumping on him for it is not doing anyone any good. Constructive comments are one thing, but several of the above comments about it being his own fault are unhelpful, possibly hurtful, and just plain pointless.


----------



## keith foster (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ Well said, Antartican


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^^^^ What Anty said!


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! Some uncaring souls around, but it does not surprise me.
I would think a community such as this forum would stick together though. 
I can only say we all make mistakes, and there a those who cannot wait to take advantage of them.
Sorry for the loss, hopefully you will recover over a period of time.


----------



## mommy22 (Mar 2, 2010)

File a police report then make a claim on your renters/home owners insurance? Crappy.


----------



## hower610 (Mar 2, 2010)

Put a Want to buy add on Craigslist in your area for a 5D Mark II and see if anybody contacts you.


----------



## Hill202 (Mar 3, 2010)

hower610 said:


> Put a Want to buy add on Craigslist in your area for a 5D Mark II and see if anybody contacts you.


 
This is an excellent suggestion. Great "outside of the box" thinking! :thumbup:


----------

